# Hackworth vs KHF = Justice(?)



## Disco (Feb 17, 2004)

Just got this from the KHF site. Thought all who have been interested in the proceedings would care to see this.

As posted under the Federation Info section: 

"According to the article 9 of the law of our organization, the person mentioned below 
is dismissed from all the KHF membership and rank. 

Name ; Richard Hackworth 
Natl. ; USA 
Rank ; Master & Director of Orlando Branch(USA) 
Dojang; Hae Mu Kwan 
Date ; Feb. 16, 2004. 


The Korea Hapkido Federation 
President Oh Se Lim" 

artyon:


----------



## Disco (Feb 17, 2004)

I guess the previous post really was a waste of time and space.  :idunno: 
Dear Vic,

That is only Mr. Bae's point of view. I have been promoted to International
Director by the government approved, Korea Hapkido Federation with Park, Kum Shil. While Oh Se Lim's organization has become a private one. As the rat's hang on to Mr. Bae's sinking ship.... I have been promoted in this new Korea Hapkido Federation which will not lower it's standards to accept the trash the Mr. Bae and Oh Se Lim are now endorsing. Since you seem to think that you know so much... can you tell us when and where Oh Se Lim plans to hold his next official DHWF function in the USA??? How is Julian's plan to have a seminar in California going? Did they find a dojang to hold his event at?

Best Regards,
Richard Hackwort

This just taken from Budoseek.net.............


----------



## iron_ox (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello All,

Does it really matter now?  The KHF has shown us that they don't care about victims of alleged abuse, they could care less about their reputation in the US and they certainly could care less about what public perception of Hapkido is...

One week, all is forgiven, then, posts of expulsion.  This is truly schitzo behavior - organizations should not be making rash moves like this after they have taken a policy of "forgiveness" - it makes them look foolish.

Now we have a competing "KHF" - this should be fun...I've said this before - if we all ignore KHF paper, they will just have to go away.  I think ALL the Americans were conned here, not just some conned by one American - I am sticking up for no one, but really, doesn't seem odd that there are two KHF party lines here? One from Bae and one from Oh - saying two different things?  It is clear to me that this was all a schill game in the first place - keep the prize moving under diffferent vails and everyone will scramble into each other trying to get to the truth first.

Justice?  Not really.  If some people really did get phoney certificates, they have never appeared, and never been used as evidence in a court in Florida - where proving fraud is really easy.  They are not served by this dismissal.  

The idea of riegning in the "questionable" element by the KHF almost seemed reasonable - "remediate our own from the inside" kind of thing - now, a scant two weeks later, poof, reversal of opinion - three months to render nothing, then blammo, "out you go".

I don't think in 2004 there can be "justice" in a martial art - we cannot hit each other, so law courts replace our desire to place foot in groin...and when did a court really dispense "justice".

The most we can do as practioners of Hapkido is keep the house really clean, then we can eat without the roaches crawling around.

Kevin


----------



## greendragon (Feb 17, 2004)

Karma is a funny thing and IF you give it time to work,, it always does,, that is the nature of things..
                                     Michael Tomlinson


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

I got dragged through the mud by way of association to that man....


----------

